# A new face in the house 8D



## Uselessboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon, as the sun was fading from the day, around 4'o clock, I was going to the petstore to buy some rabbit-food and some treats for my tiel Piet, when I saw the most gorgeous cockatiel they have ever had there.
It had been on my mind for quite some time to buy my Piet a mate, to play with and to do cockatiel-stuff together, but I hadn't really found another bird I clicked with on that front, and then I came across her. and in the span of one afternoon, I bought the cage, the feeding/drinking trays, (no toys yet, but there are some Piet refuses to use, so I'll put them in her cage), the bird herself, and rabbit-food(which was what I originally went out to get xD)
I let her aclimate for one 12 hour period to her new habitat, and then I just HAD to make some pictures of her. She's quite adorably clumsy. She was just old enough to go form the breeder to the pet-store and I intercepted her right as she came off the truck, so she hasn't learned how to propperly navigate the cage yet. >W< 
















I know, I know, the photo's are terrible and I essencially made pictures of the bars of the cage with the bird in the background, but at least she's now visible to ya'all. ^_^.
And here's some more photo's of my old birdy Piet. 

















so, let me know what you think, any photographical advice is always welcome, since... well... neither of them are ever staying still long enough for the camera to get a good fix on the.
I will upload a couple of short of short vids for Youtube in a moment, so those of you who want to see her move a bit, just sit back ^_^ and relax.


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

she's beautiful! I can see why you fell in love with that face


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

She's a gorgeous lady !


----------



## Uselessboy (Aug 28, 2011)

aliasalie said:


> she's beautiful! I can see why you fell in love with that face


she's just too adorable to let go. This is only the second bird in my flock, but I hope I can train her propperly. A new bird always has it's own new challenges. :3
She and my old bird are doing fine together. (just wish my older bird would be less nippy at times.. but hey, that's because my dad raised him before I took him over, and he's a little emotionally scarred because of that.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Amazing pictures! Everybody must have a way better camera then me because when i take pictures of Daisy, they are blury. Cute cockatiel!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Your tiels are beautiful.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You have very gorgeous birds!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

shes a pretty bird


----------



## Uselessboy (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah,but now she's more acustomed to our house-sounds, she's talking non-stop in her own squickish manner xD Tori is having quite a blast it seems, as she's constantly hopping around, and preening and playing with the spare toys I gave her ^_^
She's still clumsy and damaging her feathers though... I hope she'll learn to cope with a big cage soon, before all her tailfeathers are ruffled T^T


----------

